# Avocado Poisonous?



## J-Mes (Feb 11, 2014)

I am putting my goat in a lot that has an avocado tree and I was wondering, will he eat it? I read avocados are poisonous and I live in Hawaii and don't know if the avocado trees here are of the poisonous variety or are all avocado trees poisonous? I was thinking of cutting the branches high enough so he won't eat it off the tree and wrapping fence wire around the tree so he won't eat the bark.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

If you go to the Fias Co Farm website there is a whole list of poisonous plants including avocado. I can't remember if it said that all avocado trees are poisonous or only certain types.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I live in Barbados, and we have avocado trees on our land. not sure the type, but they're definitely not the Hass ones you find the most grocery stores.

b/c avocados are on the poisonous list, I have been very cautious about them eating the avocados. but let me tell you....my girls LOVE avocado. I have one girl who sniffs out the fruits on the ground and chows down on the flesh. and we've had a tree with the bark stripped, and they like munching on the partially dried leaves they find on the ground. like I said, I try not to let them eat any b/c it is on the poisonous list, but they seem fine (I was watching for poisoning signs).

it's up to you how comfortable you are with your goats around the avocado tree. you can keep watch on them and see if they're wanting to eat it or not....


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Most of the time they won't eat things that they know they shouldn't. Like a built in radar system lol. But if it is on that list I would be careful. Some plants can build up in their system and kill them over time (we have some ferns in our area that do so, cause their kidneys to shut down over time if I remember right).


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

